# New Sigs



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really like the Thiago sig, I like the Dana one as well but the "you wanna" text right infront of him really pops out to much and it looks like your calling him Dana "you wanna" White. Just run the burn tool over the ou wanna text to fix it.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, impressive !


----------

